# Aquarium Plants



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Realizing most people in this forum have planted tanks, where do you buy your plants, and even your moss? Is it primarily local fish stores? Or do any of you buy these plants when your looking for something specific online? if so, what are some sites you have had good experiences with, also sites you've had bad experiences with so i know to stay away? Thanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

All my plants have come from users here or another forum.My area is very small,to the point we have one local private owned petshop,which sells no plants and very few fish.There stock is very lacking.


There is a section here for buying and selling fish plants and other things.

Aquabid is also a good site to buy things from.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning fal...

You can start with this forum. There a number of members that sell their cuttings. I've never bought, I have more than enough plants in my tanks, but the prices seem quite reasonable compared to the online sources.

B


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I started out a couple years ago with some bulbs bought from PetsMart for $3. Grew a wisteria plant, a giant hygro, a crypt, and a tiger lotus from bulbs. That was 2 years ago. Now I have about 20 wisteria plants, 6 hygros, no tiger lotus (sold one for $20 and the other died), and two MASSIVE crypt plants all over my tanks. I've added Marimo moss and java moss I've bought off the classifieds in the area.

I'll ship you some wisteria for free if you'd like.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some online sources would be aquariumplants.com or liveaquaria.com....with a few others out there also. I've bought from numerous sites like this one, ebay, and a couple of different online stores. If you want to get plants in bunches or you're trying to plant a large tank all at once the online stores come in handy for quantity and selection.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

James on here is part of our local fish club. His prices are 1/2 of what you'd pay elsewhere. Note.. he is a hobby'st and as such doesn't maintain an inventory, just shares the wealth of his outrageous success growing plants. Bill in Va.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So far, all my plants have come from Pet Smart or Big Al's.... but that can end up becoming pricey. 

I may start looking into buying plants on line, as well as through some posters on this forum! Many people here have fantastic plants and are more than willing to share them for great prices!


----------



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> I started out a couple years ago with some bulbs bought from PetsMart for $3. Grew a wisteria plant, a giant hygro, a crypt, and a tiger lotus from bulbs. That was 2 years ago. Now I have about 20 wisteria plants, 6 hygros, no tiger lotus (sold one for $20 and the other died), and two MASSIVE crypt plants all over my tanks. I've added Marimo moss and java moss I've bought off the classifieds in the area.
> 
> I'll ship you some wisteria for free if you'd like.


Hey Gizmo, thanks i really appreciate your generosity...i would love some wisteria to to start off my tank. how would i go about this tho? sorry im still very new to the forum world.

Another question however.....i am going to start my first beaslbob method build and am still unsure about the lighting. i don't want anything too expensive as money is rather tight right now. i saw something called Zoo Med T-8 Flora Sun Max Plant Growth bulbs at the petco nearby. (Zoo Med T-8 Flora Sun Max Plant Growth Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO) The guy at the store told me this lighting wouldn't be as good as a T5 but is also a fraction of the price. If i wanted to use these lights do you guys think i can still have a successful planted tank??? do i need to gear the plants i chose in a certain direction? such as "low-light plants"? thanks. i appreciate you guys advice/information and am really becoming a fan of this forum as i have only been on here about a week or so.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I use e-bay a lot and on the whole it's a positive experience.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi fal~
In case you would like to get some good pixs of plants and their characteristics, as well as plenty of information about how to plant a tank, (lighting, substrate, heaters, filters, etc,) I would recommend a book by Mary E. Sweeney, "The 101 Best Aquarium Plants". It has been my bible since I first looked into plants, etc. The book is not expensive and I got it on Amazon. Good Luck!


----------

